# The Ow "wct Precision" - Your Thoughts



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

Howard Marx's WCT Precision has everything going for it - no date, no hideous cyclops, sword hands w/ arrow sweep, PLUS a domed sapphire crystal.

So, what is keeping this watch from attaining O&W legendary status? Is it the fact that the OW logo was replaced by "WCT" under the 12? I think that's the case. I gotta believe that if the dial read OW under the 12, Howard couldn't keep it in stock.

Any thoughts? Am I weird for wanting to see OW on my watch face? Does its absence devalue the watch? Keep in mind that nobody out there that's normal (folks different from us watch nuts) would know OW from WCT anyway. I know it's an O&W.

I'd go for the M-4 w/ sapphire, but it's not domed and has the mercedes hour hand. It has the date but no cyclops.

Man, I wish I wouldn't've sold my M-4 a few years ago. I didn't appreciate what a great watch it was until I sold the darn thing!

Dan

I do believe this is my first posting here! Hey, hey, thanks a lot, great to be here!









http://www.westcoastime.com/precdivwatwc.html


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's all subjective isn't it?

I agree about the merc hand but O&W, and Rolex come to that, obviously don't.

Some people need a date wheel and others need a cyclops to read the date.

If WCT took a genuine sub and redialed it and put different hands on would it have the same appeal or would you rather have the unmolested rolex?

here's my modded "m"


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

I actually prefer the WCT logo. It's less noticeable than the large O&W (and is less common). I bought one of the WCTs from Howard for that reason, along with the fact that it is non-date, has a domed crystal, and no cyclops. I keep telling myself that I mustn't buy one of the WCT models with the Mercedes hands and ball second sweep, too. I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out. That combination on an RAF "Bond" strap and I'm set to go to see Dr. No in Jamaica. (SIDE ISSUE: How often has a watch made you start daydreaming about a favorite movie, or event, etc?)


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

grayman said:


> I actually prefer the WCT logo. It's less noticeable than the large O&W (and is less common). I bought one of the WCTs from Howard for that reason, along with the fact that it is non-date, has a domed crystal, and no cyclops. I keep telling myself that I mustn't buy one of the WCT models with the Mercedes hands and ball second sweep, too. I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out. That combination on an RAF "Bond" strap and I'm set to go to see Dr. No in Jamaica. (SIDE ISSUE: How often has a watch made you start daydreaming about a favorite movie, or event, etc?)


You are right about that, the WCT is pretty subtle. These M watches all look fabulous on straps, particularly the WTC and M-4 on a Bond NATO or 2-ring Zulu. Somehow, these simple, inexpensive nylon straps actually add a fair measure of dash to military-inspired subs. Less "bling" is ALWAYS a good thing!!!

Let us know how that Jamaica trip goes, and for heaven's sake, don't get tangled up with that dastardly Dr. No!!!

Danno


----------



## 7Pines (Feb 19, 2008)

That RLT mod job is simply stunning!


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi all,

this is my first chime in here, though I've trolled the site for some time...big O & W fan.

Personally what keeps the WCT from being a classic imho is the smallish looking crown.

Otherwise its dopedelic. Love the Bond straps.

-meow


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to t'forum

I'd probably agree with you if I knew what dopedelic means


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!

It seems today that the slang has evolved from the original theme of "bad" being good to rediculous new levels.

For example "dope" and "stupid" are now synonymous with "cool".

Dopedelic is my old school twist on the motif of "dope" combining it with psychedelic.

Other variations include "sick" and "pissed".

I find the whole affair to be totaly repugnant!









-meow


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry about my friend PG Miow.... He doesn't get out much and is over 40, so he probably still doesn't understand your explanation........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase


















Thank you for the clear (







) explanation meow! Ignore Jase, he can't even spell your name!


----------

